# Eine XP Mode Installation für alle Benutzer



## trabiator601 (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich stehe mal wieder vor dem Problem den XP Modus nutzen zu müssen und es wäre schön, wenn eine einmalige Konfiguration für mehrere Benutzer möglich ist. Ich habe auch Anleitungen gefunden wie diese hier:
http://j-sys.de/2011/04/05/windows-7-xp-mode-fur-alle-benutzer/

Aber das Ergebnis ist ernüchternd. Der Rechner friert immer ein, die Integrationfeatures lassen sich nicht aktivieren... Also Mist.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit XP Mode und Multi-User?

Grüße Steffen


----------



## Ziagl (6. November 2012)

kannst du da nicht einfach jedem User sein eigenes virtuelle XP zuweisen?


----------



## trabiator601 (7. November 2012)

Hi und Danke für deine Antwort.

Na ja, in dem XP Mode soll eine Software laufen mit SQL Server usw. Ich als Administrator bin dafür zuständig die zu installieren, die Nutzer sie zu verwenden. ;-)
Natürlich kann ich jedem ein eigenes XP zuweisen, ich kenne auch die Nutzerpassworte für solche Zwecke.
Aber es ist sicherlich nicht das ideale Vorgehen ständig im Konto der Nutzer rumzufrickeln.


----------

